# Hello from the Australian Mischeif!



## nikitareid1406 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey everyone!
I'm nikita and i'm also on the australianratforum, but decided to check this out to oogle over all your rat colors, dumbos and coat types that we do not have :c anyways i shall introduce you to my ratties, nothing special but they're my world.







Chase my Black Blazed Berkshire Rex, Male 






Khepri my Black Broken Hooded, Male






Chevalier 'Chevy" my Black eyed white rex, male






Fae my Fawn ,girl






And Chanel, my PEW girl 

I love them to bits!  I used to own 7 rats, but after the QLD floods, i had to give them away. I had Downunders too. And i know how much you americans love DU's tummies


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Hello fellow Aussie


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome! Your babies are so darn cute! I just love the black eyed white! What colors/types do you guys have in Australia?


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Bazillions of blazesBlazes


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I just looked up the Down Under rats. Their bellies are adorable lol


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I was in the process of adding to that comment, then my battery went flat, then I forgot, now I can't edit: The rest would have said We have blazes coming out of our ears (well, actually, I've never seen one in Adelaide but they seem to be common amongst the members of the Aus rat forum), selfs, berks, colours including black, chocolate, blue, silverfawn/fawn and champagne(ginger), buff/mink (shades of grey), apparently Lilac though that is not widely spread at this point, we also have the infamous downunders but thanks to one irresponsible breeder who knowingly(??? some politics there I'm not fully aware of) sold downunders prone to a genetic mutation that leaves them with small or no eyes and poor health, I think most breeders have given up on them (seriously wrecked quite a few peoples breeding programs from what I read). Coat types include standard, silk and rex and someone in New Zealand has a rat with a coat that looks like this (not that us Aussies can get hold of New Zealand rats but it's still worth showing) http://australianratforum.com/forum/showthread.php?7943-Downside-to-long-hair Awwwwwlookathimhe'sadorable *grabby hands*

Yep, that's what I was going to say :-D


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

That's such a shame that someone ruined the down under line for everyone. The long hair rat is too precious


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

That first picture is absolutely precious <3


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought Chanel was on your fingertip- I was like that is one miniature rat! Then I worked it out... they're gorgeous ratties


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Maltey said:


> I thought Chanel was on your fingertip- I was like that is one miniature rat! Then I worked it out... they're gorgeous ratties


Ha. Me too. I got that optical illusion before I figured it out. 

And your ratties are special all so!  I have found that this forum has a good mix of different nationalities. IMO. I like that. Welcome.


----------

